# Dual Exhaust Conversion



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

I am converting my 01 Nissan Sentra SE to a dual exhaust. This is mostly for cosmetic purposes. I have an AEM CAI installed and two 4" universal mufflers. I have heard many different things about back pressure and gain/loss of hp. Has anyone done this effectively before? What diameter pipes should I use? Any information on this is greatly appreciated. Cosmetically this will look great on my new R34/Evo2 kit. I will post pictures once it all comes together.

Thank you,
toMmyfiZo


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Have you even looked under the car yet?

There's no room on the driver's side for a muffler


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dude, dont put 2 four inch mufflers on a Sentra. Besides probably losing horsepower (this is if you could fit it on), you are doing the car an injustice. Grab a Magnaflow/Borla/Nismo or something. Don't do dual 4 inchers...your car will look like those people with Cavileers or old Neons who put quad exhausts on their cars.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

not to mention your car will end up on some site like. anti-rice.com

don't do it..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Dude, if you like it, do it and do it with pride, its your car, your cash... i like the dual exhaust look,(BTW, props 2 u for admitting is all cosmetic) 4 inches is a bit large for me, but hey, to each his own... If you like it more power 2 ya!!! good luck on the conversion, i hope you dont run into too many problems on the Drivers side!!! post pics in cosmetics when your done...


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

is this true about dual exhaust?!

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=21124&highlight=dual+exhaust+torque


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> Dude, if you like it, do it and do it with pride, its your car, your cash... i like the dual exhaust look,(BTW, props 2 u for admitting is all cosmetic) 4 inches is a bit large for me, but hey, to each his own... If you like it more power 2 ya!!! good luck on the conversion, i hope you dont run into too many problems on the Drivers side!!! post pics in cosmetics when your done...



It's one thing to do it for power, and its another to do it for show. 

In terms of power, yes, on a naturally aspirated motor, 4" will make the car run like crap. There will be very little torque compared to say, a 2.5" exhaust. Also, our four-bangers like having just one exhaust going all the way back for the best power results. Two exhausts generally become a problem in terms of performance from what I have seen.

I am not a show guy, so I won't say anything about that. It's not my thing at all.

Moving this thread to Cosmetic Mods/show section as it has more to do with cosmetics than power.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info and responses everyone. I was only talking about 4" universal mufflers, not 4" pipes running under the car. I will post pics once its all done. I may have someone install the second muffler until I can convert it properly. I do not want to loose any hp by doing this.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> Thanks for the info and responses everyone. I was only talking about 4" universal mufflers, not 4" pipes running under the car. I will post pics once its all done. I may have someone install the second muffler until I can convert it properly. I do not want to loose any hp by doing this.


Hopefully this will make more sense. I ordered two Flush cut with Removable Silencer tip, 2-1/4" inlet, Round Stainless Muffler, 4"dia. x 1"L tip, Overall Dimensions 6"X6"X18"

Does this sound any better as far as performance in concerned? Rather than splitting the exhaust with the same diameter pipes to each muffler, can I split the exhaust using smaller diameter pipes in order to maintain the correct amount of back pressure? For example: 4" pipe split into two 2" pipes running to each muffler.

Thanks for your responses everyone!
Thomas


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you may run into some problems still, thats an area of the car i am unfamiliar with...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

preformance wise = lack of HP, and loose high end.. as well as torque.. if its only for show.. then it really wont matter..But a dual exhaust system wont be good on a 1.6l.. ever, no way no how.. thats just how it is


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

really, performance wise, its no good on any 4cyl... but hey, if your bodykit has spaces for 2 pipes, the dual exhaust will evan out the look...

let me know what you plan on doing/how it went, im interested...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I am planing on running duals. But my SE-R has cutouts for it and lots of room underneath. I did buy two mufflers, but i don't think i'm going to use them, too expensive and ricey. I'm just gonna have a glasspack behind the cat and 2.25 all the way back, with a Y pipe above axle and just run two pipes, mabye 2" diam. to bumper, than some nice little stainless tips. I'm not gonna attempt anything until i get headers though, and i already have popcharger.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

That sounds like a similar project. The 01 Sentra SE has a 2.0 (140hp) stock. I have an AEM CAI and plan on installing hotshot headers for my vehicle. As far as bolt-ons, I've heard that this combination is noticable and well worth the investment. Looking at the previous post I may have the second muffler installed but will not split the exhaust until my headers are installed also. Anyways, I will post the pics once it all comes together. I should have my kit installed by the end of the week. Hopefully my mufflers will get in about the same time. I ordered them from www.slickcars.com and due to a back order, i have been waiting for about 3 weeks now. Anyways, keep up the good post guys! We are all nissan fans here!

t~fizo


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have like 2 1" pipes running, the effect won't be so deleterious because you still have effectively 1 2" pipe. However, it will look odd having 2 1" pipes since that is real tiny.
Just get muffler tips that are somewhat larger like 2" each.

If you do the tubing right, you shouldn't be any worse off than stock in terms of performance. However, its easy to screw up.

Seth


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

sethwas said:


> If you have like 2 1" pipes running, the effect won't be so deleterious because you still have effectively 1 2" pipe. However, it will look odd having 2 1" pipes since that is real tiny.
> Just get muffler tips that are somewhat larger like 2" each.
> 
> If you do the tubing right, you shouldn't be any worse off than stock in terms of performance. However, its easy to screw up.
> ...


If I remember my geometry corectly, the area of a circle is proportional to the square of the radius. That makes two 1.4 inch pipes equal in area to one 2 inch pipe. So... in the real world you could do two 1-1/2 inch pipes to yield equivalent areas.

Lew


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> If I remember my geometry corectly, the area of a circle is proportional to the square of the radius. That makes two 1.4 inch pipes equal in area to one 2 inch pipe. So... in the real world you could do two 1-1/2 inch pipes to yield equivalent areas.
> 
> Lew



damn thats too much math for me...

you could also just put on a dummy pipe, all show and no go, looks good sitting, but when exhaust only exits 1 pipe that looks ghey( or like a pontiac grand prix gt, look at thier dual exhaust setup some time!!!) less of a hassel in the -+performance devison though, no shot at fucking it up...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> really, performance wise, its no good on any 4cyl... but hey, if your bodykit has spaces for 2 pipes, the dual exhaust will evan out the look...
> 
> let me know what you plan on doing/how it went, im interested...


then why not just put a dummy muffler there for looks... not attached to anything... if it's for show that is.. There is no exhaust channel to run the piping on the drivers side, so clearence would only be the first problem.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'm not sure on the theory, but sounds right.




myoung said:


> then why not just put a dummy muffler there for looks... not attached to anything... if it's for show that is.. There is no exhaust channel to run the piping on the drivers side, so clearence would only be the first problem.


That would be my first choice, however if he lives in a winter climate it'd be sorta odd seing condensation from only 1 tailpipe.

Seth


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> I'm not sure on the theory, but sounds right.
> 
> 
> ...



Still waiting on the body kit.....and my exhaust to come in......oh the patience we must have. well, hopefully i will have this all together before the "big" move. lol 10 more days and i will be in nebraska! quite a trip from new orleans. i am concerned about the drive however as i will have my new kit and i have never driven on this particual highway. hopefully my skillful eyes and driving habits can dodge any potential pot holes and craters in the roads. i have become quite accustom to that living in new orleans. all imports must have 4 wheel drive and 50" tires. and thats just to make it to the corner store. lol

thomas


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

... 

i thought it looked cooll.... in color format


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Chuck said:


> ...
> 
> i thought it looked cooll.... in color format


Hey thats a great pic! Good job on the art work!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. photoshop owns..


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

chuck, did you make that pic? I've had that one on my computer forever.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey didn't the Sport Compact SE have the twin muffer set-up, I swear it did... but they never reported that in the mag... but it did look pretty nice


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, my kit is not even finished yet and I stumble on this guys sentra http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/582964/1 He has the same kit as I, or vice versa! Anyways, that is to be expected since there is only a limited number of kits on the market. Funny thing is that this guy has the R34 front & sides but chose the Evo 3 rear bumper. Same combo as mine :thumbup: . Anyways, I thought you might like to see these pics http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/582964/1 Hopefully mine will look this clean in black. I should have the pics in a few more days! 

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> chuck, did you make that pic? I've had that one on my computer forever.


lol yes.. i made it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> preformance wise = lack of HP, and loose high end.. as well as torque.. if its only for show.. then it really wont matter..But a dual exhaust system wont be good on a 1.6l.. ever, no way no how.. thats just how it is


sorry for the late response but chuck he not running a 1.6 L

he runnin the 2001 Sentra SE which i believe has a 2.0 L motor


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Chuck said:


> preformance wise = lack of HP, and loose high end.. as well as torque.. if its only for show.. then it really wont matter..But a dual exhaust system wont be good on a 1.6l.. ever, no way no how.. thats just how it is


"No you can't see the wizard, no way no how!"


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

also about a dummy tip.... not only will the condensation only come out of one... but the one that actually works will get dirty as hell and the other will stay very clean...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> sorry for the late response but chuck he not running a 1.6 L
> 
> he runnin the 2001 Sentra SE which i believe has a 2.0 L motor


still.. only V series engines.. V6.. V8's are the only cars that benefit from dual exhaust..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hear ya on that one.


----------

